# Eddy Merckx Steel Frames Located



## jamz50 (Oct 7, 2005)

International Bicycle Centers in Boston, MA., has MX Leaders and Corsa 01s in stock, although I was just looking for a 54cm so I can't say what else they have. I spoke with Craig and he had a Corsa in 54cm and an MX Leader Motorola in 55cm(with fork) which I took off his hands. He also knocked a couple hundred off the price....now if I could just afford the Italian jewelry to go with it. Craig spoke confidently of being able to find about anything!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*do you have a contact #? or e address?*

so I can do an inquiry?


----------



## jamz50 (Oct 7, 2005)

atpjunkie said:


> so I can do an inquiry?


Call Craig @ 617-783-0868


----------

